# الدروس المستفادة من تحضير شهادة pmp



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (28 مارس 2008)

الدروس المستفادة من تحضير شهادة pmp . متأكد انها سوف تكون له فائدة عظيمة 
كل ما حاولت رفع الملف فشل 

الظاهر فيه مشكلة في المنتدى


----------



## ام نورا (29 مارس 2008)

فعلا هناك مشكلة منذ فترة 
لذا من الافضل تحميل الملف على احد مواقع الرفع 
العملية بسيطة والمواقع التالية هي الاسهل 
www.4shared.com
www.2shared.com
بانتظار موضوعك الشيق والمفيد بالتأكيد كما عودتنا


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (3 أبريل 2008)

مهندس مشاريع طاقة قال:


> الدروس المستفادة من تحضير شهادة pmp . متأكد انها سوف تكون له فائدة عظيمة
> كل ما حاولت رفع الملف فشل
> 
> الظاهر فيه مشكلة في المنتدى


 

اليوم حاولت رفع الملف والحمدلله وفقت 

الله يوفق


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (3 أبريل 2008)

مشكورا اخونا الفاضل مهندس مشاريع طاقة

على هذا الملف الاكثر من مفيد


جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م أحمد نبيل (4 أبريل 2008)

بس بصراحة ممكن تقولولي يعني ايه Pmp بالضبط

ولكم جزيل الشكر لأنه بصراحة المصطلح جديد علي


----------



## mos (4 أبريل 2008)

أخى الكريم ..

برجاء زيارة الموقع Pmi.org
لتتعرف على شهادة Pmp.

مع التحية


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور عزيزى على الملف .....متمنيا لك احلى الامنيات


----------



## kreamkramel (10 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you


----------



## ehabebo84 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشاركة مفيدة جدا مع خالص الشكر


----------



## بودى59 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم 
اضيف أن الصلاه والدعاء وحسن الظن بالله من الاسباب الهامة للنجاح فى الاختبار


----------



## بودى59 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم 
اضيف أن الصلاه والدعاء وحسن الظن بالله من الاسباب الهامة للنجاح فى الاختبار


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (7 ديسمبر 2009)

Thxxxxxxxx


----------



## latif a.gamoude (18 ديسمبر 2009)

im really was looking for this but now found it thinx brother


----------



## Jalmood (18 ديسمبر 2009)

مهندس مشاريع طاقة قال:


> الدروس المستفادة من تحضير شهادة pmp . متأكد انها سوف تكون له فائدة عظيمة
> كل ما حاولت رفع الملف فشل
> 
> الظاهر فيه مشكلة في المنتدى



يعطيك العافية أخوي ، جاري تحميل الملف ولي عودة باذن الله.

تقبل أطيب التحية

أخوك


----------



## Jalmood (18 ديسمبر 2009)

م أحمد نبيل قال:


> بس بصراحة ممكن تقولولي يعني ايه Pmp بالضبط
> 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر لأنه بصراحة المصطلح جديد علي



يمكنك الإطلاع على هذه الدورة التي اعددتها باللغة العربية.

اضغط هنا

أطيب التحية


----------



## ايمن حسين (2 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hilal_far_way (29 مايو 2013)

مهندس مشاريع طاقة قال:


> اليوم حاولت رفع الملف والحمدلله وفقت
> 
> الله يوفق


جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (1 يونيو 2013)

شكرا لكم


----------



## أبو حرير (8 يوليو 2013)

مبرووووك


----------



## بندر بن علي (22 يوليو 2013)

ملف رائع


----------



## مولير (11 سبتمبر 2013)

ممكن تقولنا المكان اللي انت اخدت فيه الكورس التحضيري فين واسمه ايه او لو حد يعرف مركز كويس يقول​


----------

